# How affectionate is your dog? Did they grow more affectionate with age?



## lizzy25 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have an almost 11 month pit mix. So maybe it's just me but when I think of a puppy I think of wanting to play, attention from their family, wanting and giving affection, etc. especially with this breed.

This this is how I would describe my puppy. When he wakes up he's all wiggly butt giving kisses, etc. same when i come home. When tired he will cuddle and lay on me to fall asleep. I can pet him, rub his chest, ears all things he likes when he is in a more low energy state. 

BUT it's not like he really SEEKS out attention. He doesn't come up to me and stay for long petting, rarely lays on his back for belly rubs or things like that. He has a very confident, intense, drivey personality which I like when he's in working mode...nothing submissive about him. Don't get me wrong he can be very sweet and affectionate BUT mostly when he's tired. During the day it's more of "what's in it for me?" I do a lot of training with him for classes so he does get treated frequently. I love doing competition like rally, obedience, etc and that was my main goal when getting him.

I adore him, he's definately challanging at times but so far I'm pleased with how he's maturing...So I'm just curious if your puppy became more affectionate and attention seeking as he got older and matured?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

in their own way.. and in their own individual ways... mainly my last two breeds are more independent breeds.. they don't need me (all the time) .. and it hasn't changed into adulthood... they give freely fully of themselves for personal affection not to think anything is wrong or lacking in their ability...


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

A mix is hard to tell but yes certain breeds are more Velcro than others, is some sports it may help and in others hurt.

Think you need to try and see how it goes.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

My puppy is a poodle mix, and sounds pretty similar to yours... he's almost 9 months old now. He's definitely maturing, but not necessarily becoming more 'affectionate'. Instead, I'd word it as our bond is getting stronger/our relationship better. He looks to me when he is unsure, keeps me within hearing/seeing distance when off leash, checks in with me often. Not as much of an air head as he was when he was a baby-baby. Of course, he is still 'stupid' like any puppy, a little crazy, testing boundaries, being independent, etc. 

We do a lot of training, specifically obedience and agility and tricks. He has 2-3 classes a week and we practice multiple times a day, combined with the crazy amount of physical exercise he needs to keep him sane. All of that, combined with rewarding him for staying close to me when he is off leash, and I have an attentive dog who will cuddle up to me when he is sleepy and at least be in the same room as me when he is awake. He entertains himself and doesn't really need me for that reason - he will accept attention gladly but doesn't seek it unless he's going to take a nap, or he's really riled up and wants to play. 

That's just his personality, I think - and I like and accept who he is. Some dogs will never be the mushy velcro kissing snuggling machines. But they have other attributes that make up for it.

Then, on a totally opposite side, I have Tucker, who was totally aloof and didn't really care about people until he was 2 and suddenly became a chill happy dog who sleeps in the room with me and loves to be pet.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

It really depends on their individual personality. As puppies it seems like they are too busy exploring their new world, but when my dog is finally tired he will come and cuddle with me. Sometimes he only does it for a few minutes because he gets too warm and lays on the floor. I've never met a a puppy or adult dog that just sat there for hours for me to pet them. It sounds like your dog is giving you plenty of affection! Just because they don't constantly want to lay on your lap or sit still for pets doesn't mean that they aren't showing affection. The only dogs I've ever met who could be sit still and by handled that long were seniors who sleep all day anyway!


----------



## PennyGirl (Dec 1, 2015)

Penny is a boxer/american bulldog mix, she is 6 1/2 months old. As of now she is super affectionate, wiggle buts, belly rubs, kisses, has to be where ever we are (especially my son, she follows him where ever he goes). She constantly has to be touching someone when she is sleeping even if it is just a paw on a leg, contact must be made. She is crate trained though and sleeps in her crate at night and does fine on her own then. She also loves any person that loves her...friends, neighbors, the mailman, random door to door salesman....you catch my drift she is an attention seeker .....So at this age she is very affectionate, she is able to be alone without issue though so that is good but if we are home and it isn't night time she is stuck to one of us. Our previous dog was not all that affectionate, he did his own thing, very independent! not that he wasn't friendly, he slept in bed with us and cuddled and liked pets and kisses but he certainly did not seek out attention like Penny does....fun to see how different dog personalities can be!


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

2 out of 3 dogs are Velcro. The one who isn't, was actually more attention seeking as a puppy. Sometimes it can be a blessing when they are independent: less chance of SA, easier to crate train etc. Some dogs never want to roll over. As your dog gets older, he will be chill more often so in that way he may be in a cuddle brain more.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

My standard poodle is very affectionate. If she hasn't seen me all day she'll paw at me and want me to hold her or have her in the chair with me. Of course, she's a normal puppy and runs and plays and stuff, but my last puppy wasn't even a little cuddly lol


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Both my littles consider laps great beds but if it is nice out they are out there sun bathing and patrolling for interesting things to do/bark at. Good enough for me. They are at my feet if I am moving as I might do something interesting like go in the refrigerator for food or put shoes on and go to that wonderful closet where leashes live. Both love getting petted and getting ears squished, guess they would be considered affectionate dogs. They are over the moon if the clicker and treats come out and love me picking up and wiggling a toy. Neither is crazy about getting left home but deal and they are wiggly and whimpering when we return. If Bucky just didn't have that voice of his I'd think they were just about perfect.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Mike is getting more affectionate with age. He likes to snuggle nowadays.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Zoey is somewhat velcro to me but is not affectionate at all for the most part. If she jumps on the sofa or bed and we (I) try to pet her - she moves away. She does have her moments where she will accept petting - in the morning just before I go downstairs she wants her belly rubbed and she will mouth my hand. The one thing she absolutely has to do is come and lick my head when I am searching for shoes or slippers under the bed ... that's about all the affection I get! Of course she really may be tasting me for future plans!!


----------



## Wirehairedvizslalove (Oct 24, 2015)

Growing up I had a puppy and he was never very affection, I too, was hoping he would become more affectionate and it never happened...So, to be sure my next would be affectionate I got myself a "Velcro Vizsla." I only read about how affectionate they are and figured okay, this will be great! They over the top affectionate, I love it, but sometimes it is just like okay McGee, I swear it is not required for your survival to be touching me all the time...


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Snowball did get more affectionate, but I think that's just because he also got to know us better, since we got him when he was 8 years old. He's still not cuddly, by any stretch of the imagination, but will actively seek out attention and scratchies.

Ida loves people. Mostly me, but also all people. I really hope she doesn't get more affectionate as she ages, because I think she's at a good level as it is. I don't need dogs that have to be with me all the time, and Ida is a great balance of feeling loved and also not needing to be on top of me every minute of every day.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm I would say Jackson has gotten more affectionate as he's gotten older (he's now 7 1/2) but he's still not a 'cuddly' dog. He doesn't want to be picked up, loved on or doted after, but he's more happy to accept affection now than he was when he was like 1 or 2. In the morning, he waits for his morning petting session and at night he enjoys curling up next to my legs real close etc. But yeah he doesn't want to be picked up, or flipped over on his back, etc. Whereas Lola will let you do anything to her. You can pick her up, snuggle her like a teddy bear, etc, and she eats it up.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Alannah isn't very affectionate with us. She isn't big into snuggling or cuddling or having us pet her unless she is sleepy. She sometimes even goes into another room to sleep if we are watching something on tv she doesn't want to hear or being too noisy. But she is super affectionate with everyone but us....every one she meets and every visitor we have at our home. 

Murphy is incredibly affectionate with us. He loves to be held and cuddled and pet on his belly and chest. He will climb up on us and give 100 kisses until we tell him enough. I know that affection isn't always/typically the reason a dog gives kisses, but in Murphy's case, I really do think he is reminding us he is here and that he likes our company. He is not affectionate with anyone aside from the two of us, except maybe my Uncle who dog sits/house sits when we go on trips without them.


----------



## lets0402 (Jan 26, 2016)

All three of my dogs are affectionate, but in different ways. The middle one is most affectionate when he wants something. He’ll lick me all over my face expecting food or a walk. The youngest is getting more affectionate now. He used to enjoy a quick pet and then he’d move away, but now he wants to cuddle a lot. The oldest is the most affectionate, he’s 2 now, and he’s also kind of romantic haha, he looks in the eye a lot and he lays next to me 90% of the day and he greets me with licks every morning or every time I walk into the house. If I stay apart from him for too long, he’ll put his paws on my shoulders while he’s licking my face. It’s almost like he’s hugging me. I actually don’t know what it means in the dog world, but doesn’t bother me. He’s not hurting anyone. He also values petting a lot. We’ve been doing training and he rejects treats all the time, but responds to petting very well, with me though. Other people he just likes them Ok.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Shep (Lab mix) was very affectionate as a small pup, but grew more independent by the time he was 6 mos, more interested in other people and in exploring than in me. When he was about 3yo, he calmed down and didn't have as much need for excitement, happier to lie down with me for belly rubs, etc.

When he became an arthritic senior, he was less 'affectionate,' with me or others, b/c a lot of the normal petting was painful. I think he likes specific, careful massages to relieve his aches and pains.


----------

